

How do you write a privacy policy for an app? - dubrocks

I have an app the runs on the user&#x27;s desktop but sends identifying information on my server. Is it best to hire a lawyer to write it or are there services that someone can recommend to do this?
======
doubt_me
[http://www.iubenda.com/en](http://www.iubenda.com/en)

